
System design interview questions for IT companies - rajdevar
https://github.com/checkcheckzz/system-design-interview
======
winrid
This is awesome, thanks! The "highscalability.com" posts are so fun to read.

EDIT - correction

------
chrisseaton
Leave the testing until the end? Is that best practice in some places still?

~~~
runciblespoon
> Leave the testing until the end? Is that best practice in some places still?

What testing, we'll let the end-user find the bugs and then fix them in the
next version.

------
afpx
Reading a bunch of random tech articles makes someone capable of designing
systems, now? I don’t think so. Without years of hands-on experience, the odds
are that they’ll just design a pile of mud.

Things like this are reasons why tech interviews are so difficult. People cram
some knowledge and then have the faulty belief that they’re actually capable
of something. It’s frankly offensive to people who have been doing it for 20
years.

~~~
blowski
Juniors tend not to be as good as seniors. Obviously. That’s why you use
questions like in the article to kick off a chat during the interview to look
for whether someone might be a good junior to understudy a senior. You don’t
need to treat it as an exam with an exact answer to find it helpful.

